# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment  ajouter un code source

## shayw

Bonjour

J'ai voulu ajouter un code source mais je ne sais pas comment et ou on ajoute le dossier zip 
Merci

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous nous donner le lien de votre proposition de code source et si possible le .zip, je le rajouterai  ::?: 
Il y a aussi cette remarque dans la page d'upload : 


> Vous pourrez uploader le fichier ou indiquer l'url de tlchargement aprs avoir valid la page

----------

